# Nutmeg's Twins



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nutmeg had a boy and a girl. One of Lizzie's school friends wanted to name a boy "Ace" so we have Ace and Mace (you know...the spice line again and it rhymes...I guess...Lizzie named them LOL) These were tough to get pics of too because they were bouncing all over everywhere. Ace has the big spot in the middle of his back. Love the white lines on their legs!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh man, they're gorgeous!!! And I love the names...congrats!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful...I love their markings....I am soooooo jealous. Congrats!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking at Nutmeg's 1st babies...I think Meg is a "keeper"!!! She has a pretty nice udder going too so maybe we'll be able to milk her like we do her mama.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats! Very cute and love the coloring.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! They are so pretty - I love their coloring, and markings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Hehe how cute!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

striking ! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute  Congrats!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good morning Nutmeg. Nutmeg????? Oh, sorry...you were just sleeping...


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe they are adorable , poor Nutmeg they probably tired her out


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:angry: Don't scare us like that!! My mom does that enough!! :lol:

They look so sweet


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love Nutmeg!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess those 2 cutie pies are wearing her out!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Todays pics

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So close in size!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like they are doing well!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dinner time!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

